# Director buying



## moneymajix (1 February 2008)

The chairman of ITC, *Eddie Smith*, buying on market 


http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20080201/pdf/3177xstqwgxwvj.pdf

Holds 42,806,011 fully paid ordinary shares


----------



## ROE (4 February 2008)

Got to watch in what circumstances do they buy it in and whether you think it's a good idea to follow their leads..and back it up with research ...It's not always good news 

I never like ABC learning business model and the way they go on expanding like crazy and rack up massive amount of debt even though their directors buy heaps of shares.
I'm glad I stay with my conviction and stay out because ABC havent been doing that well and their directors probably face margin call because a number of shares they off-load in 1 hit.


----------



## Trop Beaucoup (7 February 2008)

WMT director Peter Smith bought 1m shares , bit of a roller coaster share but back to where it was last year but with a strengthened team and some serious U potential in Tanzania and Colorado, various other projects incl copper in Peru.  Was a market darling last year - needs news and a quiet market to gauge true destination for this...
I added to my holdings at 8.5c. In for long term


----------



## nioka (7 February 2008)

Interesting to note that three of the AAE directors have purchased a considerable number of AAE shares at $1 when the market price is 3c. Please can anyone explain. The only conclusion I can come to is that they are trying to keep the company afloat and are prepared to pay for that or maybe the announcement is not correct ????????????


----------



## Trop Beaucoup (8 February 2008)

Hi Nioka,

first glance-Just exercising options agreed at EGM not an on market trade


----------



## moneymajix (8 February 2008)

*Re: Big Bucks*

*ALK*

Ann. today - Director, Ian Raymond Cornelius, buying on market.

A 1b) 100,000 shares ALK
B 1c) 989,509 shares ALK

A 29.8 cents per share
B 34.5 cents per share


----------



## nioka (8 February 2008)

Trop Beaucoup said:


> Hi Nioka,
> 
> first glance-Just exercising options agreed at EGM not an on market trade



You are right but if they were OPTIONS which means they didn't HAVE to take them up why did they. I can't see the logic unless they have faith that they can get value down the line. A $1 is a hell of a lot of money to pay for a 3c share. Were they obliged to take them up as a condition of them being granted in the first place. The strangest directors buying I can recall. If it was a sinking ship I would expect the directors would grab what they can and man the lifeboats.


----------



## Trop Beaucoup (14 February 2008)

More buying from directors in WMT...


----------



## Bushman (14 February 2008)

Director of BMN Resources bought 20,000 odd share yesterday on market. Mkt seemed to like it with the sp appreciating.


----------



## Ferret (24 October 2008)

The directors of BLY buying up big in the lsat few days.

Can't say I'm game to follow them at the moment though .....


----------



## Hawkeye (24 October 2008)

I noticed the BLY directors buying as well. I hold and I bought another small parcel at the same price as the directors. I wouldn't necessarily recommend others follow my lead - I know the Chairman of this company and he's a top bloke...was primarily the reason I became a shareholder in this company in the first place.  After buying at the same price - BLY dropped about 7 cents. Because of what the company does though - I think they'll recover in the new year. Why? Put simply we have a lot of stuff still in the ground that other countries need - and BLY are the best at getting it out!

DYOR


----------



## ROE (24 October 2008)

Hawkeye said:


> I noticed the BLY directors buying as well. I hold and I bought another small parcel at the same price as the directors. I wouldn't necessarily recommend others follow my lead - I know the Chairman of this company and he's a top bloke...was primarily the reason I became a shareholder in this company in the first place.  After buying at the same price - BLY dropped about 7 cents. Because of what the company does though - I think they'll recover in the new year. Why? Put simply we have a lot of stuff still in the ground that other countries need - and BLY are the best at getting it out!
> 
> DYOR




Good person doesn't translate to good managers 
the guys can be a top bloke but crab at managing a business.....

their business seem to have a lot of debt and interest cover less than 3 times... in this environment anything less than 4 times cover look very shaky, hence people exiting and yes I wouldnt follow you


----------



## exgeo (25 October 2008)

Elk Petroleum (ELK)

........Name.............Date.........Shares purch.......Price (c).....Total Spent ($)
Peter Power.............23.01.08........24,526.......... .......35.................8560
Glenda McLoughlin...02.05.08........35,000............... ..46..............16,100
Peter Power.............30.04.08......250,000........... ......54............135,000
Andrew Rigg.............09.05.08......100,000............ .....49..............49,310
Robert Cook.............09.05.08........50,000........... ......52..............26,135
Peter Power.............22.05.08........33,300.......... .......50..............16,650
Peter Power.............26.05.08........38,315.......... .......50..............19,158
Peter Power.............28.05.08......100,000........... ......56..............56,065
Peter Power.............10.06.08......178,385........... ......55..............98,246
Peter Power.............16.09.08......165,879........... ......30..............49,764
Peter Power.............18.09.08........34,121.......... .......30..............10,236
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Total:..................................... ..1,009,526..................48c. .......$485,224


----------



## springhill (27 October 2008)

CNX director Peter McIntyre, buying 50,000 shares onmarket on the 23/10/08, nothing earth shattering about that..... but it is his first holding of fully paid ordinary shares, also holding 1 mill options


----------



## nunthewiser (27 October 2008)

can get a daily rundown of what directors buying what here

http://www.businessspectator.com.au/bs.nsf/filter/Director+Dealings?opendocument

can get a daily rundown of who is buying who here

http://www.businessspectator.com.au/bs.nsf/filter/shareholder+notices?opendocument

you guys already probably got similar to use but i find them handy for a quick look in the evening to see who,s doing what withoutr scrolling the whole asx pages


----------



## burglar (2 July 2012)

Left right and centre ... Directors are buying, buying & buying!

Do they know something!?


----------



## tech/a (2 July 2012)

burglar said:


> Left right and centre ... Directors are buying, buying & buying!
> 
> Do they know something!?




Years ago " Insight Trader " put out director buying alerts
For a time they put out past notifications.
I spent 3 weeks manually going through them.
I found that in the longer term 3 mths plus you
Would be worse off buying an alert.

There was no edge
Another logical theory dashed!

Having said that if price then showed reason to believe strong positive
Sentiment then there could be a trade in it.
Another indicator


----------



## CanOz (2 July 2012)

tech/a said:


> Years ago " Insight Trader " put out director buying alerts
> For a time they put out past notifications.
> I spent 3 weeks manually going through them.
> I found that in the longer term 3 mths plus you
> ...




Tech, have you still got those records? It would be interesting too see what exactly their average time-frame was.

CanOz


----------



## Ves (2 July 2012)

tech/a said:


> Years ago " Insight Trader " put out director buying alerts
> For a time they put out past notifications.
> I spent 3 weeks manually going through them.
> I found that in the longer term 3 mths plus you
> ...



What about a time frame of 2-5 years?


----------



## burglar (2 July 2012)

And everywhere I am reading about unwinding shorts!

Is there a market reversal in the wind?


----------



## tech/a (2 July 2012)

CanOz said:


> Tech, have you still got those records? It would be interesting too see what exactly their average time-frame was.
> 
> CanOz




Long gone was a good 6 yrs ago

Haven't seen " insight trader" around for ages!

Ha ha now I know why it was INSIDE TRADER.

Still going too just google it



Ves said:


> What about a time frame of 2-5 years?




Records didn't go back that far.


----------



## greggles (18 March 2020)

Might be an interesting time to keep an eye on director buying, especially when they are substantial purchases. With share prices having been belted recently, director buying could be a very useful indicator.

If anyone notices anything of particular interest, please let us know in this thread.


----------



## finicky (18 March 2020)

Adairs Ltd *(ADH)*
Non exec chairman and one other director buying substantially from 12 - 16th Mar @ $1.67 - 1.70 per share. Price last I looked 94c.
ADH still due a 7c ff dividend, ex April 1
Not a recco from me, might be something wrong. Chart not a buy yet, something I ignored yesterday when I bought at $1.11


----------



## finicky (18 March 2020)

Link Admin Holdings *(LNK)*
Three directors buying substantially on market on four occasions 2- 6th March at higher prices than today. Looks around $4.50 they were buying, price last I looked $3.11 

Held
Convinced myself - just added 1,000 @ $3.10


----------



## finicky (18 March 2020)

Red River Resources *(RVR)*
N.Q Gold and base metal producer/explorer 
Speccie.
CBerg's March comp pick, lol
Mark Hanlon non exec chair was buying 28th Feb, spent on market $55,600 for 750,000 shares = about 6.75c
He now holds 4,850,000 shares
Last I Iooked price steady @ 5c, has dipped during day

Not held


----------



## finicky (18 March 2020)

Fiducian *(FID)*
M.D buying substantially recently
I almost talked myself into buying today but it hasn't dropped all that much from its highs relative to other high quality stocks. Still considering it though -  rising book value and Return on Equity keeping up (at least as far as fy19)


----------



## CBerg (18 March 2020)

FID's on my watch list but yeah not much of a discount on offer! What's going on!


----------



## finicky (19 March 2020)

Dicker Data *(DDR)*
David Dicker
Date of change 18 Mar
Spent almost $150k on market purchases


----------



## finicky (19 March 2020)

Fiducian *(FID)*

Yet more buying fom M.D. Inderjit (Indy) Singh
Feb 18
$150,000 worth

I bought my first ones at close of trade: 1,000 @ $3.74


----------



## CBerg (19 March 2020)

Class *(CL1)*

Simon Martin (Director)
19-20 Feb bought 55,893 @ $1.78

Matthew Quinn (Chairman)
13 Mar bought 80,000 @ $1.17
18 Mar bought 34,000 @ $1.10

Currently trading @ $0.885

Definitely considering a nibble here.


----------



## finicky (30 March 2020)

Sandfire Resources *(SFR)*
Director buying, 11 to 13 March 2020
KARL MATTHEW SIMICH, M.D
50,300 fully paid ordinary shares
$181,714
On-market purchase.

SFR All Data Mthly


----------

